# Rod Building Classes



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting into rod building as a new hobby (plus would be nice to build my own customs) I have been doing alot of reading and was wondering is there anyone/where in hampton roads that put on rod building classes. Not just a seminar but a hands on class that would teach you how to build one from start to finish. You know explain the different types of equipment you need the difference of each from the basic finishing motors that cost less than 50.00 to the complete finishing systems that cost 600+. different epoxies ad threads etc... The kind of class that you actually build a rod as you go? I would be very interested in attending such a class.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, I'm not qualified to teach a class, per se, but if you want to get together and I'll show you the basics, lemme know. I'd be happy to do that. I'll bring some stuff, as well as some rods I've built. Basically, all of my equipment together probably cost a grand total of $50 or so. The bulk of it is home made.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i'd be interested as well...and i'm sure the other PSYCOS would be also...


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Rods Building*

I am not an expert my any means, But I do enjoy boulding rods and making tackle. I would be willing to show others what I do and would love to share ideas. I have equipment for rod building and have made many for myself and friends. I learned most of what I know by reading and by spending time talking with others. If anyone is interested, I am as well. 

Frank in Norfolk


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i am definately


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm interested too


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Lets make a plan*

Well, Looks like there are a couple of folks interested in getting together. I have a small bench/work area set up in my garage where I make rods and tie bucktails/flies. I am off all week. Might be fun to have a small get together some afternoon this week and assess what we want to learn. What days are good for everyone?

Frank (Norfolk)


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i am very interested but due to health reasons (see va board) I will not be available until after the first of the year. Then I am free tuesday evenings and sunday evenings as well as days sat and sun lets set something up. 

Ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i am very interested but due to health reasons (see va board) I will not be available until after the first of the year. Then I am free tuesday evenings and sunday evenings as well as days sat and sun lets set something up. 

Ken


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, I'm not qualified to teach a class, per se, but if you want to get together and I'll show you the basics, lemme know. I'd be happy to do that. I'll bring some stuff, as well as some rods I've built. Basically, all of my equipment together probably cost a grand total of $50 or so. The bulk of it is home made.




would be great if you could make another meeting and give us some lessons. let me know


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm free after four on mon thru wed. I can also do this friday. taking half day off from work.

rufus


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I know most of you guys live in VA. but if your available, there is a great rod building show that comes to Charlotte, NC every year, it's held on the last weekend in Feb at the Convention Center. There are a ton of seminars from very respected rod builders, vendor boths, hands on demo's, etc... There are also great deals to be found as well on everything from blanks to guides and all accessories. I've been the past two years and it keeps getting better. Just thought I'd let you guys know.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Iceman said:


> I know most of you guys live in VA. but if your available, there is a great rod building show that comes to Charlotte, NC every year, it's held on the last weekend in Feb at the Convention Center. There are a ton of seminars from very respected rod builders, vendor boths, hands on demo's, etc... There are also great deals to be found as well on everything from blanks to guides and all accessories. I've been the past two years and it keeps getting better. Just thought I'd let you guys know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


last weekend in Feb well that is my birthday week looks like I know what I want for my birthday. Any PSYCO's or P&Sers interested in a road trip???


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*here's the url*

http://home.earthlink.net/~nationalrodshow/


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Shall we make a plan?*

Looks like there is a bit of interest and since it is just a few guys, I would be willing to host at my place in Norfolk. 

Since we are not real sure about who wants to know what...I say we have a get together, talk about what everyone wants to learn and go from there. 

First meeting, we could take a look at materials, equipment and then decide what supplies everyone will need to buy to begin. 

At that get together, I would suggest we also talk about lure making, lead pouring, fly tying and see if anyone wants to learn that as well. 

During the winter, I spend a good deal of time making lures, pouring lead, tying flies and I try to make a rod or two each year. I have a pretty good little shop and I always welcome company! I would also be willing to host a lead pouring get together this winter as well.

Shall we try to do it this week or should we wait until Redskinfan is able to come out and then start? 

Let me know guys. I am off this week and I am going to be working on lures etc. anyway!

Frank


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fcbandgdog, that sounds like a good idea. Just so that people can get a general sense of what goes into building a rod, and the basics of getting one put together (so they don't end up with a rod with crooked guides, like my first one  ). I'm up for this weekend, but some other weekend would work too. 

BTW, do you have any big sinker molds? Like 6oz+ egg or bank sinker molds?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

would prefer next week sometime as I still need a little more rehab so to speak. Next Friday would be great as would the weekend.

my new cell number is 375 6063


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Sinker Molds?*

Yes! 

I have sinker molds up to 28 oz. Various types. Bank, Pyramid, bell, mojo etc. 

I like to pour one or two weekends a year t supply myself for the year.

I also have lead head molds, casting/jigging milds, diamond jug molds.

F


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been waiting for this chance! Just let me know when to be there. Any Day/Time (except New Years Eve/ Early Day).


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

This activity is very addictive.....

I have been a rod crafter for years, started out as a winter past time, good excuse to duck the Admiral and hide in the shop. Had lots customers that turned into fishing buddies but most importantly met some great rod builders along the way that were always willing to share rod building info and advice. I would enjoy attending and meeting you guys at the class but due to a situation currently at home I really can’t commit to anything in advance. If you have any questions concerning building you first rod post it here and I will attempt to answer. I’m sure there are others that will share there knowledge as well.

The only dumb question is the one that wasn’t asked.

Art


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i would like to start with a rebuild...this rod is from the 70s and i retired it in 2002...has good "MOJO"...is this harder or better for a beginner?...i'm deffinitly up for it...


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*A few questions...*

I haven't jumped into building yet but I've have a video, subscribed to rodbuilder mag. before I start building my first rod, I'll practice by replacing some guides on a rod or two. But here's a couple of questions I have. 

Ok here goes....

1. Underwraps thread, are the same size as the overwraps thread. Do you apply a coat of epoxy on the underwraps?
2. Recommendation on epoxy brand-flex coat, ub40 etc.
3. Tape or Reel Seat Arbors?
4. When applying epoxy, hand turn or turn with dyer

TIA!!!

Percy


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

rufus george said:


> I haven't jumped into building yet but I've have a video, subscribed to rodbuilder mag. before I start building my first rod, I'll practice by replacing some guides on a rod or two. But here's a couple of questions I have.
> 
> Ok here goes....
> 
> ...


I hope this helps.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Get together*

Ok guys,

I say we stop posting and get together to talk and set up some future sessions.

I am thinking Friday (12/30) or Sat (12/31) afternoon (1ish) at my place. If you are interested, email me or bmail me your phone number and I'll call an give directions etc. My email is [email protected]

I say we look at rodbuilding, Lead pouring, lure making and fly tying and see where our interests take us. Jan. Feb. Mar. are my prime time for stocking up for the season. I also try to build a rod or two.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

fcbandgdog said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I say we stop posting and get together to talk and set up some future sessions.
> 
> ...


Come on be nice here  as you know I am just getting on my feet due to that damn heart attack. Would be nice if I could attend I was the one who asked LOL how about Friday the 6th. I think I will be ble to at least drive by then. Doc said two weeks and the ole lady wont let me even think of driving until at least monday. You sure dont want here at the meeting. She finds out what all this high tech gear costs and someone will be renting me a room LMAO. Lett me know or you can always give me a private lesson that would work too. What ever is best for the masses


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

If we try to for the next sat the 6th, i can do anytime from 8am to 2pm. After 2, I got baby duty. 

Ken, I could swing by and throw you in my trunk  if you need a ride.

percy


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Booked next Sat but...*

Hey guys...

Your are right *******...we need to do this when you can come.

I am booked next Saturday...but, I am free Sunday, January 8th in the afternoon...

First session should be a "get-together, assess needs, talk about where we want to go with this" thing. 

Will a Sunday afternoon work?

Frank

P.S. I am going to be tying this afternoon(Friday). If anyone is interested in joining me...even if you just want to learn, send me your number, i'll call and we can makew a plan.

F


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Rufus
Some good solid advise from AlantaKing I would just add a few points.

1.Underwraps thread, are the same size as the overwraps thread. Do you apply a coat of epoxy on the underwraps? 
There is no hard rule that I know of when selecting a size thread. I use (A), (C) under and (A), (C) or even (E) guide wrap in some applications. It looks like you have yet to build the first rod, so something to keep in mind as you go forward regarding thread choices.
1.Under wraps are mostly for decoration they do provide some blank protection from guide foot damage. If you do not use the under wrap make real sure the guide feet are prepared properly.
2.Thread adds weight however slight it does. 
3.Under wraps can cause a negative dampening affect on the overall intended action of the blank. 
I give my under wraps (2) coats of color preserver to lock them down. 
2.Recommendation on epoxy brand-flex coat, ub40 etc. 
I use Flex Coat mostly because I get consistent results. UB40 is also a good product.
3.Tape or Reel Seat Arbors
1/4 “ masking tape as mentioned before coat the area’s between the tape rings.
You may want to rough up the inside of the reel seat a bit.
4.When applying epoxy, hand turn or turn with dryer
I turn by hand when applying epoxy I find I have better control being able to rotate both directions


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Sunday would be a better day for me. Let's see what ken says. 

Ken if sunday works for you, I'll pick you up. you got my #'s

thanks again Franks and rodbuilder

Percy


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Rattler,

i would like to start with a rebuild...this rod is from the 70s and i retired it in 2002...has good "MOJO"...is this harder or better for a beginner?...i'm definitely up for it...

In my opinion that’s a good place to start depending on what exactly you want to do, you already have the components unless you want to upgrade. 
Tell us a little about the rod; and what you would like to do with it. Are you going to replace the guides, reel seat, butt grip, fore grip? I’ll assume the blank is not damaged.


Art


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

actually sunday the 8th would be great afternoon just say the time. Percy I will be driving by then but thanks for the offer  If something happens I may still take you up on the ride offer though. My new cell number is 375 6063

ken


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Jan 8*

Ok Guys, 

Jan 8 it is. I'll send directions to my place to everyone that lets me know they are coming. I am thinking 1 PM. 

Frank


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Great! count me in

Percy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the guides...the rod was 9' when i bought it and a "friend" stepped on it and broke it at the furle 2 weeks later...cut it down and fixed it myself...didn't know what i was doing but it sure seemed to work as i caught a lot of fish with it...had a pfluger 927(?) reel that died the year before...the rod cast great but the tip and eyes are chewed up...has a cork butt that is fine...


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

the guides...the rod was 9' when i bought it and a "friend" stepped on it and broke it at the furle 2 weeks later...cut it down and fixed it myself...didn't know what i was doing but it sure seemed to work as i caught a lot of fish with it...had a pfluger 927(?) reel that died the year before...the rod cast great but the tip and eyes are chewed up...has a cork butt that is fine... 
12-31-2005 11:01 AM 

rattler,
You can use a single edge razor with a little heat to soften the wrap a bit. I've used a blow dryer rather than a flame. After the guides are removed clean up the area with some denatured alcohol.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i know i could change the guides...the rod looks like crap due to the finish being all cracked up...i want to refinish it and do the guides at the same time...


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

I’ve never had much luck re-finishing (painting) the entire blank, just doesn’t hold up after a short time. Maybe someone who has had success can give advice.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks ...i'm gonna give it a shot...i'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Read somewhere - paints used for polycarbonate R/C model car bodies works then two coats of Permaglos over it


----------

